# Anyone tried Maca herbs?



## 22854 (Oct 30, 2006)

I have IBS-D type, and have been using Colestid 4MG per day for about 7 years now with pretty good success (no gall bladder removal either). I recently started taking Maca Magic for some hormone imbalances, I was having. (Maca Root is simply a food, not a drug)I happen to notice that my stomach was feeling more "stable" as I refer to it. I wondered if the Maca root had anything to do with it. So, I did some research on hormones and the link to IBS and found there could be some connection with hormone imbalance and IBS. Which makes sense cause when I was pregnant my IBS was less. & Worse around my period.So, I tried cuttin down my Colestid to 2mg, per day with no problem. Normally my D would return with that alteration. ....So far, feeling rather well.As I continued to research, I noticed some posts about Calcium on this site too, and Maca is rich in natural Calcium. As written on one the Maca sites :"Organic Maca could activate the calcitonin hormone that regulates the metabolism of calcium and phosphorus in the blood, secreted by the thyroid gland and the parahormone of the parathyroid gland."Which seems is all interconnected somehow to what folks are saying about the Calcium. Only the MACA gets your body to regulate the bodies metabolism of the calcium.Anyways, it's worth posting, since it's all natural, and maybe it helps someone else too.


----------

